# The most trouble you have been in, in all you cadet years?



## sgt.pongo (6 Jan 2006)

What is the most trouble you have been in since you joined cadets. I will start by telling my story. I was talking to my cousin and a guy and I told them they were a cute couple(they were like holding hands) he got mad flipped out(but I had started to walk away), he kicked the glass door and it smashed so I turned around. well my commanding officer came out of his office and was pissed off. He asked me why We were horsing around. I told him that we weren't but he said save it, I explaind the story and had to pay half of what it costed for the door to get fixed(even though it wasn't my fault) but the other person did too, well I payed mine but at the end of the year the other kid didn't so i got my money back, And that's the only trouble I have ever been in to tell you the truth I'm such a goody goody hahaha.


----------



## ouyin2000 (6 Jan 2006)

Why do you want to know about other people's troubles?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jan 2006)

We're glad you've unburdened yourself of your problems. No need to listen to anyone elses.
Before you post next time, try edit for spelling, grammar and punctuation.

Thanks,
The Staff


----------

